# Procrastination Topic (HELP)



## mscott9 (Nov 4, 2014)

Hello everyone,
                        I am writing a Reasearch paper for my College English class, and I'm having to gather research from whom I wish to collect data from.. 
               My Research topic is Procrastination:
       The Questions I need help answering are as follows 


         How Does Procrastination affect your writing?   Why do students Procrastinate?
           Please all answers and opinions are needed, This is a SURVEY! for my PAPER>>> NOT ASKING FOR ANY HELP ON WRITING IT......

Thank you, 
               Mscott9


----------



## Sam (Nov 4, 2014)

We don't help students with coursework or homework here.

You're in college now. It's time you figured out how to do this for yourself.


----------



## mscott9 (Nov 4, 2014)

I know this, I'm supposed to be surveying people for their opinions, I'm not asking for help.. I need your very own opinions on the topic... "RESEARCH PAPER"!!!!!!!!!!!--- @sam I know how to write papers. This is just asking people their opinion.. Thank you, Mscott9


----------



## K.S. Crooks (Nov 6, 2014)

How Does Procrastination affect your writing?
I think for most people who do creative writing procrastination is less of a problem than coming up with ideas or spending time on other things. I once read something that said "Don't put off marketing your book for the sake of writing a new one." Most people who write love doing it and want others to read it, it is the work needed to get people to know you exist and read your work that is difficult. 

If I do take a long time between working on a project then it takes some time to get back in the flow. You almost have to reread all you have written to remind yourself where the characters are mentally and physically. I would say it is comparable to why athletes need a pre-season before playing games that count. Everyone needs time and practice to get back in a rhythm.

Why do students Procrastinate?
laziness is the easy reason to mention, not knowing how to prioritize, lack of drive, finding something boring- when something is fun then it is much easier to work through it. I always approach things with the mentality of having a plate of food five items, one of which I do not like. I eat the awful item first so that I can savour the rest of my meals and have the last taste be enjoyable.
Hope this helps, post the mark you get...if its good .


----------



## pointystar (Nov 9, 2014)

Student here, I used to procrastinate a lot. But then I found a passion, money. You see, I am from a family that used to live in another country. We were rich there, guards, butlers, drivers, maids, cooks, the works. Life was good. I moved to the USA and all that money vanished because my dad doesn't speak english and couldn't find an equivalent job. But there was no turning back now. We scraped by on $20-$30k a year and it was miserable. I then truly understood the value of money and a good life.

 At this point, money was a want, not a burning desire. Didn't do anything for the first two years. I was a lazy student and I kind of average at my studies, especially writing. I procrastinated to no tomorrow and took easy classes. 10th grade was an eye opener when I realized how important getting good grades and becoming productive is. Still, no passion. Procrastination still happened.

 The movie Wolf of Wall Street came out and the lead character said this quote, "there is no nobility in poverty". That woke me up. I thought hard about my life and what the fuck I was doing. Was I to become like another average person? Working 40 hours a week making $60k a year? Never could I be happy like that. Never. 

I started making money on the Internet. I made my first $100, and I was instantly hooked. I was working 12-14 hours a day trying to make that dough. God damn, I was addicted to making money. In the space of a couple months, the bane of my success, procrastination, was eliminated. All because of the passion for money. 

I don't know if this relevant to your paper, but let me tell you this. If you have passion, there will be no procrastination.


----------

